# irrelevant



## LammyJams

why was i so cringe


----------



## kat37

Do you still feel funny around family/people you are close to?


----------



## always starting over

I can so relate to this!! I feel like one of the reasons I can barely be social these days is because my sense of humor practically disappeared over the last couple years. I really would like to get it back. I think I would be so much happier being funny again.


----------



## LammyJams

Yes, I am around my family and my one very close friend.
I sometimes feel like I'm living the life of two different people, because I'm always really outgoing and funny around my family and friend, and completely the opposite around EVERYONE else.


----------



## kat37

LammyJams said:


> Yes, I am around my family and my one very close friend.
> I sometimes feel like I'm living the life of two different people, because I'm always really outgoing and funny around my family and friend, and completely the opposite around EVERYONE else.


Yep, know that feeling. But this means you are still funny at least!


----------



## LammyJams

@alwaysstartingover, I know right?


----------



## alenclaud

Do not try so hard or think too much on what you want to say. Let it come out organically and naturally like when you were a kid. It's easier said than done (I've got a similar situation) but at least it's a start and overtime you'll learn to be less self conscious and insecure.


----------



## always starting over

I can be funny around family, I guess, but they still always have to get me out of my shell over the course of a couple days. Spending time with family, I'll go through horrible spells of depression one moment, and then feel OK with being social the next. I'm pretty quick-witted, and that's where my humor comes from, but I'd like to be able to pull it off in all situations, not just around family. Especially with women. 

Someone in one of my classes once said that a good sense of humor is a prerequisite to being happy, because life is so random and chaotic that you need a sense of humor to balance yourself out when something bad happens.


----------



## OtherBrain

Realised my funny is an acquired taste. Older women find me more enchanting while girls around my own age hate it or eventually hate it. You've just got to find your niche and cater to it. I think it all went wrong when I decided that I could be a comedian if I wanted to.


----------



## mike179

LammyJams said:


> When I was a child I was a very funny person. I used to be the class clown, and people used to really want to hang out with me because I was funny, and also very self confident.
> 
> My social anxiety started around grade 7, and kept building up until it turned into a severe state today. (I'm in grade 10). I gradually lost confidence over time and slowly turned into that kind of person who's afraid to say anything and just laughs at everybody else's jokes instead.
> 
> Being funny was probably my best quality, and now I'm basically a really boring awkward person. I want to be funny again but whenever I find the courage to try to be try no one laughs. There is the ocasional pity laugh.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I'm afraid I've completely lost who I was.


I'm literally the exact same


----------



## Malek

mike179 said:


> I'm literally the exact same


Likewise, some of my closest friends told me I should be a comedian, they were mostly just kid jokes though or impressions from tv. Sometimes at work I get a few laughs, but I dare not try to overdo it, less they think I'm trying too hard to be liked and be funny. I think you should just focus on making friends first and be natural, and if you think something is funny share it with that friend, if it's a good enough friendship that it doesn't matter whether it's funny or not, then there is no harm done, nothing at stake as it were and that will help aid your confidence, so I think...


----------



## So Lonely

This sounds exactly like how my social anxiety started. I think a lot of us here can relate. I was funny, up til about mid 7th-8th grade, then I ended up like this. My mind goes completely blank when I try to talk to people, or it's racing thoughts back and forth now. I'm no longer interesting. I no longer have a personality. I really don't have advice for you, just that I can relate with what you're going through.


----------



## kevin199

I was always the leader/class clown/center of attention as a child. I guess nowadays that's my downfall because I loved the feeling and crave it now when in reality I'm an adult and not everyone's gonna like me. It's led me to have unrealistic expectations of myself and a lust to be the most charismatic person around. Just be happy with who you are and know you're better than everyone else and not to let anyone's words affect you. The key is being comfortable in your own skin.


----------

